# United States Slips To 16th Best Country In The World To Live In



## imp (Aug 9, 2015)

Something ought to be done about this!    From:   http://www.valuewalk.com/2015/08/united-states-slips-to-16th-best-country-in-the-world-to-live-in/


*"Just a couple of decades ago, it could be argued based on objective data that the United States was the best country in the world to live in. However, according to a recent study published by the Social Science Research Network, America is not what it used to be. In fact, based on the 2015 Social Progress Index (a measure of 52 social indicators), the U.S. is now just the 16th best country in the world to live in, behind countries such as Iceland, Japan and Finland."
*


----------



## Falcon (Aug 9, 2015)

IMO  BEST does not necessarily have to do with median income.  There are WAY too many other things to be considered.

Statistics can swing different ways according to what you're trying to prove.


----------



## BobF (Aug 9, 2015)

imp said:


> Something ought to be done about this!    From:   http://www.valuewalk.com/2015/08/united-states-slips-to-16th-best-country-in-the-world-to-live-in/
> 
> 
> *"Just a couple of decades ago, it could be argued based on objective data that the United States was the best country in the world to live in. However, according to a recent study published by the Social Science Research Network, America is not what it used to be. In fact, based on the 2015 Social Progress Index (a measure of 52 social indicators), the U.S. is now just the 16th best country in the world to live in, behind countries such as Iceland, Japan and Finland."
> *



How to read this chart.    First place being Australia and this is per adult so we are seeing income of $387,306
for this home?    In the case of US at $38,786 time 2 for wife also of $77,572?   Was this before or after taxes had been taken?   

I did read the page suggested but not much to read at all.   I guess I am to download the paper to see what they were talking about.   Not sure I will do that.

If so, then the amount is low and with our constantly higher prices for foods etc. it is going to be tough for our families to make it.

Without the doubling for the household it is really tough, especially for the single income retirees that don't get raises to follow the constant increases in prices.   Maybe I am just reading this all wrong, but without the doubling I did, it is much worse for everyone as well as the retirees.


----------



## JustQuinn (Aug 9, 2015)

Bob   this is  wealth, not income. I would  assume this is the  average  value of  assets  per capita.  I agree that it is not just  wealth that  determines  the  best  country.
 I would  value  health  safety and  free  access to  education  much more highly.  Thankfully  Australia is  pretty  good in all those  areas.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Sadly, we're down the list in a lot of areas. We're very good at waving big fingers that claim "We're #1!", though.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 10, 2015)

Falcon said:


> IMO  BEST does not necessarily have to do with median income.  There are WAY too many other things to be considered.
> 
> Statistics can swing different ways according to what you're trying to prove.



I agree. Wealth is not the best measure. I am more inclined to measure access to education and health services above wealth and the systems that are set up to ensure that income does not rule out access to these and other social goods.

Hubby and I own a cottage that is now worth at least $A800,000 but it is the same house we built 50 years ago and it is a simple 3 bedroom brick veneer cottage with one bathroom, one toilet, a living room kitchen, family eating nook and laundry. It is no mansion. This is wealth that we cannot spend or profit from.

The benefits that are most valuable to us are the national superannuation scheme, our private health insurance that is subsidised by the government and our health care (medicare) and pharmaceutical benefits schemes. Add in the $2.50 per day seniors daily transport pass and I reckon Australia would be hard to beat for seniors.

My recent stay in a private hospital cost me just $25 for TV and internet. Everything else, including pharmaceuticals, dressings, pressure stockings etc.. was covered. We have already paid for the surgeon and the anesthetist but will be able to claim about half of it back.

 People who can't afford private health insurance and access the  same treatments in a public hospital at no charge, but may have to wait longer if it s not an emergency.

This availability for good health care, regardless of income level, is what IMO makes for a happy society.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 10, 2015)

I think you have it exactly right DW. Education and health. Both systems badly broken here. It seems absurd that in one of the worlds most technologically advanced countries, a major problem is the ignorance of a large segment of the population. We don't just tolerate it here, we celebrate it. I envy you.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 10, 2015)

Of course we are falling farther and farther behind other countries..  You can't move all the wealth to the top and expect it to be different.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 10, 2015)

But who would want to live in OZ?  nthego:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 10, 2015)

imp said:


> Something ought to be done about this!



Maybe we could shut down the coal-burning power plants ...


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 10, 2015)

...behind Finland??? ...behind Iceland??? Oh that's cold


----------



## Josiah (Aug 10, 2015)

There is a great deal of difference between the Average net worth and the Median net worth in the US see chart


The reason we are near the top for Average net worth and near the bottom for Median net worth is because so much wealth in the US is owned by a tiny percentage of people. That is to say the wealth inequality in the US results in a very large percentage of the population being quite poor by international wealth standards. This is what Bernie Sanders, and Elizabeth Warren and HRC have been talking about.


----------



## Debby (Aug 10, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> ...behind Finland??? ...behind Iceland??? Oh that's cold




Hey, if you move to Reykjavic, Iceland your house will be toasty warm AND the sidewalks will be free of ice because they use geothermal to heat buildings, homes and recently started putting in new heated sidewalks AND that's where they also get most of their electricity.  Using geothermal has apparently moved Iceland from being one of the poorest countries to one with a high standard of living.  


http://www.c40.org/case_studies/the...ating-system-saves-up-to-4m-tons-co2-annually


----------



## Susie (Aug 10, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> But who would want to live in OZ?  nthego:


I would!!!!!!


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 10, 2015)

I'll just stay in the U.S., I'm fluent in the official language and know my way around stuff.   Plus, I can't afford to live in some of the top countries listed.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 10, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:
			
		

> But who would want to live in OZ?  nthego:





			
				Susie said:
			
		

> I would!!!!!!



Sssh Susie. When you're on a good thing, keep it under your hat. :grin:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 11, 2015)

You furriners are deceiving yourself.  We know what kind of snakes and spiders that you have to worry about...


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 11, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> You furriners are deceiving yourself.  We know what kind of snakes and spiders that you have to worry about...



But you have bears and mountain lions and coyotes and wolves......................:cower:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Much cuter than your critters, and not liable to be hiding in your immediate environment...


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 11, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> But you have bears and mountain lions and coyotes and wolves......................:cower:



That's true... but none of those are likely to crawl in bed with you and bite you on the arse.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Well said!


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> That's true... but none of those are likely to crawl in bed with you and bite you on the arse.



It's many years since anything or anyone crawled into my bed and bit me ANYWHERE!! :upset::upset::upset:


----------



## oakapple (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm not sure I would put too much stock into all these league tables, and others are right, there are plenty of reasons to prefer living in a certain country than median wealth.


----------



## JustQuinn (Aug 11, 2015)

Who would want to live in Oz  says  ralphy.....hmmm  Ralphy   I think you are not up for the challenge  if you are  scared  of  a  few  sharks  snakes and  spiders.   I  will  have to call you  "CC"  again ,  but this  time it is short for  "Cowardly Custard"


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 11, 2015)

JustQuinn said:


> Who would want to live in Oz  says  ralphy.....hmmm  Ralphy   I think you are not up for the challenge  if you are  scared  of  a  few  sharks  snakes and  spiders.   I  will  have to call you  "CC"  again ,  but this  time it is short for  "Cowardly Custard"



No need to be frightened of a little fish. Look at on we caught recently, I think it was looking for its mother

http://www.news.com.au/technology/s...-near-nsw-border/story-fnjwkt0b-1227480218389


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Well, when it comes to candy OZ has some good stuff, like Cherry Ripes, but it is not enough to lure me there...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 12, 2015)

Lure you? We work very hard at deterring visitors.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 12, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, when it comes to candy OZ has some good stuff, like Cherry Ripes, but it is not enough to lure me there...



They also have my favourite biscuit/cookie.  Chocolate covered Butternut Snaps!

We actually toyed with the idea of moving to Oz during our first trip in 2005 - lots of in-laws there.  But the retirement visa required you to have a massive amount of money.  Don't know if we'd have done it though.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Maybe they need a lot of sweets to offset the bitter environment...nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 12, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Maybe they need a lot of sweets to offset the bitter environment...nthego:



Ralphy, you're such a troublemaker!    I love Aussies.  So cool and laid back.


----------



## JustQuinn (Aug 12, 2015)

yeah  Ralphy  stop  picking on we  innocent Aussies     (Bailey is fine and  says  hello  but she is upset as she is  to have a  bath tomorrow)layful:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Why do you abuse Bailey with a bath?  She has wolves in her background that never bathed.  It ain't natural.  And come to think of it for us either, did Neanderthals take baths?


----------



## JustQuinn (Aug 12, 2015)

she may have had smelly wolves in her background  but  they , at least,  did not  sleep on MY  bed!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 13, 2015)

Primitive, very primitive...


----------

